# Poison Ivy [greens]



## Monique_MAC (May 18, 2006)

OMFG!...i haven't posted a FOTD in 4-ever!..so here is one! hope u like it chikitaz!


----------



## Shavwi (May 18, 2006)

that looks really beautiful


----------



## poppy z (May 18, 2006)

Girl, where were you??? I love your makeup! Very pretty!


----------



## Eemaan (May 18, 2006)

stunning, very professional and your blending is perfection...you know what this calls for dont you?....(not the A-Team).....a TUTORIAL!!!!!!


----------



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

HOT! looks awesome with your brown hair.


----------



## hotti82 (May 18, 2006)

baby girl, you are the sex!!!!! wentworth betta watch out!


----------



## KJam (May 18, 2006)

absolutely lovely!


----------



## 2_pink (May 18, 2006)

gorgeous!! i wish steamy looked that pretty on me.


----------



## Monique_MAC (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotti82* 
_baby girl, you are the sex!!!!! wentworth betta watch out!_

 

LOL, girl i luv yah! ur one hot biatch too!

ME+WENT
YOU+DOMINIC
= DOUBLE TEAM!...LMAO!


----------



## Bianca (May 18, 2006)

Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## mallory (May 18, 2006)

So HOT!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

that is GORGEOUS.


----------



## ruby_soho (May 18, 2006)

This looks awesome, your makeup is always fabulous. And I love your cheeks!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

beautiful features, and the colors are very very pretty on u


----------



## bettiecracka (May 18, 2006)

Oh wow.  I'm floored.  That looks so amazing!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 18, 2006)

holy crap! this is gorgeous! absolutely stunning! the colors are blended flawlessly!!!
i love your posts!!


----------



## veilchen (May 18, 2006)

Wow, that's just fabulous! Your eyes look so beautiful!


----------



## LordxCupcake (May 18, 2006)

wow that is amazing! such a lovely color on you


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2006)

I love your work, you're beautiful, and those eyebrows are fabulous. What do you use on them?


----------



## noteventherain (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_stunning, very professional and your blending is perfection...you know what this calls for dont you?....(not the A-Team).....a TUTORIAL!!!!!!_

 
my thoughts exactly!  all of it!  and your brows are absolutely gorgeous!
(lmao I think I'm the only nutter who would call somebody's eyebrows "beautiful" or "gorgeous" but hey, as my last boyfriend said, I have a thing for eyebrows. . . lol at least I'm in good company here)


----------



## Spenser (May 18, 2006)

What did you use for liner?  It looks so lush and deep dark...


----------



## a914butterfly (May 18, 2006)

love your cheeks!! im going to try that as soon as i buy some benefit moonbeam!!


----------



## faifai (May 18, 2006)

God, every single thing you post is so gorgeous! I love how you line the inner rims with black, it makes it look very sultry even though you're using bright green shadow.


----------



## aziajs (May 18, 2006)

That's amazing.  It jumps off the screen.  Where did you place the colors?


----------



## mellz (May 18, 2006)

beautimous!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## msgraveyard (May 18, 2006)

i love you makeup you look so pretty!! and the eyeliner!


----------



## Jaim (May 18, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 18, 2006)

Totally GORGEOUS


----------



## RobinG (May 18, 2006)

I love this look. Hell I love all your looks. Your beautiful


----------



## missdiorable (May 18, 2006)

i love it. its soo pretty


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 18, 2006)

*cough* Tutorial *cough*


----------



## User34 (May 18, 2006)

u are seriously awesome. Luv it!!


----------



## devin (May 18, 2006)

beautiful! i love it!


----------



## Isis (May 19, 2006)

WOW I'm absolutelly in love with this look!! You've got some amazing skills! That, and I adore greens


----------



## Monique_MAC (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nick* 
_I love your work, you're beautiful, and those eyebrows are fabulous. What do you use on them?_

 
i use a NYC pencil,and M.A.C concrete e/s applied with #266 brush



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spenser* 
_What did you use for liner?  It looks so lush and deep dark..._

 
 M.A.C PowerPoint eyepencil in ENGRAVED


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_That's amazing.  It jumps off the screen.  Where did you place the colors?_

 
CHARTRU e/p - all over lid
STEAMY e/s -all over lid
GORGEOUS GOLD e/s -inner corners 
HUMID e/s -outer corners [LOL I 4-GOT TO ADD THAT TO MY PIC LIST]
PLUMAGE e/s -outer corners


THANX 4 THE COMMENTS!
LUV YAH!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 19, 2006)

That is GORGEOUS!!! I really really love it.


----------



## Peaches (May 19, 2006)

Thats awesome!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 19, 2006)

your blending is so goood!!!!


----------



## tattooednglossy (May 20, 2006)

you are hands down the most inspirational makeup artist i've seen.
i actually went back through all of your old posts and saved each one to try on my clients, you are good!!


----------



## lover* (May 20, 2006)

amazing!! green looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Dawn (May 20, 2006)

That is just beautiful!  I am in awe!


----------



## stacey (May 20, 2006)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 20, 2006)

I think this is my fave FOTD I've ever seen in my entire life!!! AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## hazelinsight (May 20, 2006)

Monique its about time i see that beautiful face of yours. You never show it off  in you makeup pictures. Girl you are gorgous! and that makeup is flawless!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 20, 2006)

This is absolutely gorgeous. i must try this!!!


----------



## missmarkers (May 20, 2006)

this is gorgeous! your blending, wow, this is an awesome look!


----------



## cyens (May 21, 2006)

would be more liek poison ivy ( batman ) with the bold red lipstick!!! haha yeah but those colors are nice still...


----------



## ColdNovember (May 21, 2006)

I love it!!!! I wish that I could get steamy to look like that on me.


----------



## Monique_MAC (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_would be more liek poison ivy ( batman ) with the bold red lipstick!!! haha yeah but those colors are nice still..._

 
lol i know....but i have big lips and a small mouth, so when i wear bright colored lipstick it looks just like a blob of color...=0(


----------



## luckyme (May 21, 2006)

This looks awesome!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

I love this! I think your blending is like nothing Ive eveer seen! I WOULD LOVE to see a tutorial from you!


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 21, 2006)

Wow that looks gorgeous mama!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 22, 2006)

Love it! I love me some greens.


----------



## KJam (May 22, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## Nuuniie (May 22, 2006)

soooooooooo pretty


----------



## Nuuniie (May 22, 2006)

Plz make a tut of outer V for us...
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 2, 2006)

simply stunning!


----------



## MutantBlob (Jun 2, 2006)

That's Amazing!!, I'm in love with your blending


----------



## Riet (Jun 2, 2006)

fantastic, girl


----------



## vivianyy (Jun 3, 2006)

very beautiful！！


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG...hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Me220 (Jun 18, 2006)

I love how this is both bold an soft. Great work.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 18, 2006)

i love ALL your looks! <3 they're mega gorgeous


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2006)

Very vibrant and pretty.  Your brows are flawless!  They are such a compliment to your eye makeup.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 21, 2006)

That's sooooo pretty! I love it!!!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

.......


----------

